# Dashboard Bulbs



## markv (Nov 16, 2008)

I am having difficulty getting replacement bulbs for the dashboard lights in my 2003 Mk1 XT.

They are 14v 1.4w 6.5mm dia and 18.2mm long wedge type bulbs

They seem to have either a black or brown holder with 'Toshiba V 2' on them.

I have tried 2 local dealers and both say they will have to order in, I have also tried 3 aftermarket stores and still no joy .

The smaller 286 wedge bulbs are slightly too small but do seem to work when fitted.

I am not sure to go the LED way as I might end up with the same fitting problem as the 286.

Any one suggest where I can get them from in the UK

Mark


----------

